# Kernel panic [SOLVED]

## techuser

Hi, since a few months I'm getting some kernel panics, more often with 2.6.23-r9 than with 2.6.24. caps lock and other led start to flash periodically and system does not respond, not even alt+printscreen+keys. 

I tested ram many times with memtest+ and memtester. RAM looks ok.

This is the first kernel panic with 2.6.24.

I never could get logs, but this time I took a picture, and this is what I can read in the picture( cannot post images here?):

[...]

*Letting udev process event:

Oops: 0000 [#1]

Pid: 1299,comm: modprobe.sh Not tained(2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #3)

EIP:0060:[<c01758ac>] EFLAGS: 00010002 CPU:0

EIP is at end_bio_bh_io_synq+0x1c/0x27

EAX: 0000e000 EBX: ed24f480 ECX:0000e000 EDX: 00000001

ESI: ed24f480 EDI: ed1ae180 EBP: 00000400 ESP: ed1cbebc

?DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS:0068

Process modprobe.sh (pid: 1299, ti=ed1ca000 task=ed296fo0 task.ti=ed1ca000)

Stack: c0175850 c0176d7h 00000000 c01c9a05 00000000 000f4240 00000000 00003f44

[...]

Should I post anywhere else? Is it a hardware problem?, normally system works well for long time, yesterday for more that 10 hours with no problem, usually, but not always, I get the kernel panic near the system boot, sometimes starting X ,sometimes when booting, sometimes a few minutes after all system is started...

Need more info??

thanksLast edited by techuser on Thu Apr 30, 2009 11:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

At least this time, it apparently originated from modprobe trying to load a kernel module - were you connecting a new device at the time, or trying to use something that might load a module (ppp or mounting a filesystem comes to mind)?  If not, you might want to investigate if hal or udev is trying to load something...

Or if this is during startup, then it could just be a coincidence that it paniced there, since there's quite a few things that might load modules, and as you said, usually the system runs fine.

Edit: looked at your post again and noticed how it's usually early during a session... this screams to me "buggy driver"... the problem is finding which...

----------

## techuser

Is there any way to test the drivers to find the buggy one? I think is not aproblem about loading kernel modules, because how I said sometimes crash starting X or 2 minutes after all the system is running. 

I installed a debian to know if was a hardware problem and for 2 days I used debian and had no one kernel panic,  but from las 3 days I did not have any kernel panic either with 2.6.24.-r3 kenerl an 2.6.26.2 kernel from kernel.org.

Then I can say, that always crashed was with a gentoo kernel, maybe is a coincidence or not.. but with las 2.6.23-r9 was too often.  

some info:

 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  234148  8 

af_packet              20740  0 

yenta_socket           25740  0 

rsrc_nonstatic         10880  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            37904  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

i2c_ali1535             6788  0 

i2c_ali15x3             7556  0 

dmesg:

[...]

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595674)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00000400 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.60GHz stepping 07

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd85e, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x18, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 8000-803f claimed by ali7101 ACPI

PCI quirk: region 8040-805f claimed by ali7101 SMB

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 11 12) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: Power Resource [QFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:06: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f could not be reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfefe has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xdc000-0xdffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0x100000-0x2dffffff could not be reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: f0500000-f05fffff

  PREFETCH window: f8000000-fbffffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: 00001000-000010ff

  IO window: 00001400-000014ff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-43ffffff

  MEM window: 44000000-47ffffff

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0a.1

  IO window: 00001800-000018ff

  IO window: 00001c00-00001cff

  PREFETCH window: 48000000-4bffffff

  MEM window: 4c000000-4fffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNK5] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[B] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1205661205.198:1): initialized

fuse init (API version 7.9)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP330/340/345/350/M chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf4000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK0] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=14.32 MHz (RefDiv=31) Memory=183.00 Mhz, System=133.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 12000 max 35000

i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: QDS                     

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1024x768

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

radeonfb (0000:01:05.0): ATI Radeon C7 

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/virtual/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (35 C)

parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x9c00, 00:0d:5e:58:f2:be, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller (0x10b9:0x5229 rev 0xc4) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:0f.0

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK2018GAS, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: UJDA740 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB), CHS=38760/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[f000a000-f000a7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNK8] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, io mem 0xf0004000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 11, io mem 0xf0009000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LNK7] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00004ce02458f2be]

AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET

AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

ali mixer 1 creating error.

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8800, irq 11

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda1: journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm

it age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda1: checking transaction log (hda1)

ReiserFS: hda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

ali15x3_smbus 0000:00:06.0: ALI15X3_smb region uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr

ali15x3_smbus 0000:00:06.0: ALI15X3 not detected, module not inserted.

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [1033:81c4]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x012c1222, devctl 0x66

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [1033:81c4]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.1, mfunc 0x012c1222, devctl 0x66

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm

it age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 337356k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:337356k

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 10

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1

ieee1394: Current remote IRM is not 1394a-2000 compliant, resetting...

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e19942841]

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

scsi0 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access-RBC SAMSUNG  HM060HC               PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117231408 512-byte hardware sectors (60022 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 11 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117231408 512-byte hardware sectors (60022 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 11 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 14

ReiserFS: sda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda1: journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm

it age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda1: checking transaction log (sda1)

ReiserFS: sda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

------------

thanks

----------

## Hu

Please post the callstack for the oops.

----------

## eccerr0r

Also could be marginal CPU or motherboard (onboard PSU), try underclocking or using a new main PSU.

(i'm making a guess without seeing the call stack that you're running fairly common software that don't crash on other systems...)

----------

## techuser

It is a laptop, I did not  over clocked the CPU.

I cannot post the oops , because it never leaves any log, It just crashes.. all I could get is a picture once that crashed before X started and could see the log in the screen. I copied it to the first comment. 

I'm right now testing a 2.6.24.2 kernel form kernel.org, to see if is something related to gentoo kernel sources only, or any kernel.

----------

## techuser

For 3 days I just used a kernel form kernel.org, and crashes are less often but they do happen to..

must be something about hardware.. but anybody knows how to find it?

----------

## techuser

Somebody knows what can make kernel to crash due to temperature? Because I know now that is not a gentoo or kernel problem must be the hardware, but when computer is cold it is much more often, and when starts to work well can be running for ever and has no problems.

But normally when I start the pc at morning, in the first 2 minutes, most the times I get a crash and I have to turn the pc off and on. Then normally it has no more problems and works really well.

----------

## BradN

Definitely sounds like a hardware problem then.  Rebooting once it's running doesn't usually cause problems then, right?

----------

## techuser

yes you are right , it happened right now, I started, and even before mount root fs  crashed, then I just rebooted and now works well for ever.. till I turn off and it gets cold, if is hot normally works well even if I reboot.

sometimes is after mounting fs, but reiserfs works well with that, it checks fs at beginning, only  takes some time.

----------

## techuser

solved since kernel 2.6.27

----------

